# TEXAS Nonsense



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Again, Texas warned against travel to Mexico
"“Mexico strongly disagrees with the assessment made by Texan officials regarding travel to Mexico in general. As their number one trading partner and largest export market, Mexico believes Texas should be able to more objectively evaluate facts, providing nuance and context, and in doing so, dispel the notion that their motivation is a clear-cut political agenda.”

Read more here: Texas warns on Spring Break travel | Mexico Unmasked


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

People north of the border have a greatly exaggerated view of the dangers in Mexico, except for certain places. I think part of this is the desire by US press to sensationalize any crime that does happen.

My wife took the bus yesterday from rural Puebla to Reynosa, and is now in our mobile home. She does this several times a year.

Yet, our daughter asked her this time to take a plane from DF to Brownsville, which would involve my wife waiting all afternoon until dau. got off work at 4 pm. When she refused this dubious honor, dau, was so upset she couldn't talk for a minute.

Nice sleeper bus. Nice tranquil trip. Yet, dau. assumes we are going to die.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

*Error correction*

Actually, she took a direct bus into TAPO, then a taxi to our house for an hour to deliver some stuff, than to Norte to the direct Ave bus to Reynosa.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is rumored that there was an attempt to give Texas back to Mexico, but they turned it down.


----------



## theladygeorge (Aug 29, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> It is rumored that there was an attempt to give Texas back to Mexico, but they turned it down.


Hi RVGrngo,
I could not figure out how to make the following a new post. If you can move it I am fine with you placing this info as a new post. Thanks

United States Consulate General Guadalajara
PLEASE CIRCULATE THIS IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT TO
AS MANY AMERICAN CITIZENS AS POSSIBLE
Security Message for U.S. Citizens:
Virtual Kidnappings
Date: March 7, 2012

BEGIN TEXT.

This security message is being sent to alert U.S. citizens residing or traveling in Mexico about a scam involving telephonic kidnapping threats. There have been numerous cases reported involving U.S. families living in Mexico as well as among the ex-pat community where family members in the U.S. have been called and told their loved one in Mexico has been kidnapped. Due to the pervasiveness of these scams, it is important to be aware of how they work and what can be done to stop them. 

Usually the scam starts with the collection of information about the family. Someone may call the home and pretend to be a salesman, friend, businessman, pastor, etc. The caller will use the information collected during this call to convince the family that someone has actually been kidnapped when he calls back days or weeks later. In addition to telephone calls, email and social media sites are used by the criminals to collect information on the victims. 

When the virtual kidnapping call is made, it often begins with a crying/ pleading voice immediately after the call is answered and before the "kidnapper" gets on the phone. In this manner, they hope to confuse the family and get them to give additional important information. The voice of the "victim" will usually be crying and/or hysterical – this makes it difficult to identify and increases the likelihood that you will believe it is in fact your loved one. 
Criminals will try to use fear, tact and timing against you. For example, they plan their calls to coincide with times when it will be difficult to contact the child or another adult immediately (e.g. when child is either on their way to or from school). All calls demand money for the release of the loved one and stipulate no police involvement. Often times the callers will give statements to suggest surveillance such as: "we saw you at the school with your camioneta". Very vague but implying they have been watching your family and using fear and everyday routines against you to reinforce the threat of the kidnapping. They will also impart a sense of great urgency. For example, their initial demand maybe for some outrageous amount of money, but then they will "negotiate" and ask how much you have access to right now. 

In order to reduce the chances that you will be targeted and know how to respond if you are, please carefully review the tips and best practices we've listed below. 
To reduce the likelihood of being targeted by virtual kidnappers, follow these best practices:
• Never give out information over the phone and instruct all family members and domestic staff to do the same.
• Limit the personal information that is posted on social media sites and use the privacy settings to limit the number of people who can see your information.
• Do not accept "friend requests" on social media from people you don't know well – remember a casual acquaintance may use his/her access to collect your information for nefarious purposes.
If you become the target of one of these calls, here are some important tips to remember:
• If you definitely know the call is a hoax simply hang up.
• Remain calm. Remember, the vast majority of these calls are hoaxes. Whether done as a prank or an attempt to extort money from you, the perpetrators are attempting to exploit your fears. 
• If you have caller ID, write down the number. 
• Do not tell the caller where you live or agree to any money transfer. Never volunteer information.
• Ask to speak to your child to confirm his/her identity. This will foil the majority of these calls as the virtual kidnapper only has the upper hand as long as you believe that he/she really has your loved one. Don't be afraid to challenge them "what is my child's name?" 
• If the caller refuses to let you speak with your child and stays on the line (many will hang up at the first sign of stubbornness), ask the caller to ask your child something that is known only to your family. You can work out a secret word or phrase (e.g. favorite toy, pet name, first grade teacher's name, etc.) to test for identifying a family member.
• If the caller can answer the question, but does not let you speak with your child, this may be an "inside job" and they still may not have your loved one in their custody. 
In the event you cannot locate your child after the caller has successfully answered the question, the caller actually puts your loved one on the line or you otherwise have reason to believe the kidnapping is real, it is very important that you attempt to do the following:
• Contact the state PGJE office (equivalent to Attorney General's office) of the Mexican state you are in (Jalisco: 33 3837 6000; Colima: 31 2312 7910; Aguascalientes: 44 9910 2800; Nayarit: 31 1129 6000). Ask to speak with the group or officer that handles kidnappings. Some Mexican states, such as Jalisco, have formal Anti-Kidnapping Units.
• Contact the US Consulate in Guadalajara and ask to speak with the Legal Attache. If the situation arises after normal business hours, ask to speak with the Duty Officer.
• Listen and take notes of the demands, tone or accent of the caller, background noise, and any other important information that could assist the authorities. 
• Ask for a way to make contact with the caller. If they refuse to answer, ask when they will call again.

Additional information about international financial scams is available on the State Department's website.

The U.S. Consulate General in Guadalajara is located at 175 Progreso Street, Col. Americana, Guadalajara, Jalisco, Mexico. The U.S. Consulate General in Guadalajara's telephone number is 011 52 33 3268 2100; the fax number is 011 52 33 3825 1951. For after-hours emergencies, please call 011 52 33 3268 2145.
The U.S. Consular Agency in Puerto Vallarta is located at Paseo de los Cocoteros #85; Sur Paradise Plaza, Interior Local L-7, Nuevo Vallarta, Nayarit, C.P. 63732. The U.S. Consular Agency in Puerto Vallarta's telephone numbers are 011 52 322 222 0069 & 011 52 322 223 3301; the fax number is 011 52 322 223 0074. For after-hours emergencies, please call 011 52 33 3268 2145.
END OF TEXT.

U.S. Consulate General Guadalajara
Home | Consulate General of the United States Guadalajara, Mexico
The Consulate office hours are Monday through Friday
from 08:00 a.m. to 04:30 p.m. (except for Mexican and U.S. holidays).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I can't move anything. But, why did you want to post that thing? If you trip on a cobblestone in Mexico, the US will post a 'danger' notice. Please don't encourage them.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> I can't move anything. But, why did you want to post that thing? If you trip on a cobblestone in Mexico, the US will post a 'danger' notice. Please don't encourage them.


You know, first I thought that was a stupid post, but in retrospect, the US does not alert its expatriates enough, aside from that particular post that is almost impossible to find.

Mexicans with money, and also any expatriate working here do not give a **** about getting killed by narco terrorists. ALL fear to have a loved one kidnapped for ransom.

That is the truth about living here, not just casually visiting, which in 99.99 percent of cases will not affect you.


----------



## theladygeorge (Aug 29, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> I can't move anything. But, why did you want to post that thing? If you trip on a cobblestone in Mexico, the US will post a 'danger' notice. Please don't encourage them.


 I did not mean to encourage anything neg. But still being stateside I hear so many neg possiblties that can happen to Americans in Mexico I thought this would be a bit more neural and balanced and show there is a differece between a scam and those 'alerts'.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

The terms "neutral and balanced" and "US State Department" are polar opposites. People living NoB tend to believe the sensationalist media and government warnings. Those of us living here who practice basic caution and street smarts consider them exaggerated bulls***.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

Lady George, I happen to know that is true, because it happens to the Mexican families themselves.

Several years ago, my brother-in-law in Mexico got such a call, telling him his daughter, who is actually an important political person (she was not on that helicopter which crashed some months ago, only because she had been up all night preparing for the trip) had been kidnapped. And, if he did not buy considerable phone time for a given phone number, bad things would be done to her. 

He called her work number and she did not answer, so he ran out and paid the time.

Which is why you are now required to have solid identification linked to your cell phone.

Usually, these callers are in prison and need time on their cell phones to run their drug businesses.

We live not far from a state prison, and my wife got such a call several years ago. She was all panicky. I told her to forget about it, tell them to come get me.


----------



## theladygeorge (Aug 29, 2011)

Grizzy said:


> The terms "neutral and balanced" and "US State Department" are polar opposites. People living NoB tend to believe the sensationalist media and government warnings. Those of us living here who practice basic caution and street smarts consider them exaggerated bulls***.


Hey Grizzy, I have to agree with you however this may, at the very least, be a consideration for anyone recieving such a call.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

At first I agreed with RV - why post such a thing - but in retrospect, I feel that this is place to post it. Why? 

• It encourages discussion by those on the ground for those of us participating. 
• It encourages civil discourse, even in disagreement. 

I read the thing, thought, "Hey, this could happen anywhere" and gave me some info and ideas I didn't know.

We here are all open minded enough to read stuff - and then agree or disagree. That post was not yelling FIRE! in a theater, and I am glad you posted it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Once you have lived in Mexico for a while, you may appreciate our disgust at many of the consular warnings. We get all of them and they are almost always vague, exaggerated and designed to keep people from spending money outside of the USA. They instill unreasonable fear in travelers and are destroying Mexican tourism. It is so very sad to watch business after business fail for lack of tourist customers.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Once you have lived in Mexico for a while, you may appreciate our disgust at many of the consular warnings. We get all of them and they are almost always vague, exaggerated and designed to keep people from spending money outside of the USA. They instill unreasonable fear in travelers and are destroying Mexican tourism. It is so very sad to watch business after business fail for lack of tourist customers.


RV: You are correct, it must be disheartening. My point was just that it is good for us to see what is being said, and then have intelligent discussion on it. Yes, I can remember a period years ago when all foreign tourism was openly discouraged by the USA to keep the money "at home", maybe this is why too many USAers are so lacking in their knowledge of the world.

Question: why are there more Chinese students doing study abroad in the USA while USA students are not really encouraged to study abroad at all - what do the Chinese know about the value of that that the USA does not.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

The post on kidnapping had many fine points that can be applied to different situations.

People all over the world have to contend with situations that could benefit from the precautions stated.

One common situation is where elderly people get phoned (not always elderly) with someone pretending to be a grandson or younger relative and saying that they have been arrested (or a similar situation) for some particular reason and need money immediately forwarded to them by Western Union (or some other means) for bail money (or a lawyer, etc.)

One of the suggestions given in the post was to ask them questions about the family that only a true relative would know. If they know nothing else except your name and call you grandma you know you should hang up.

So good post in that it can be used in a general way to thwart scams involving relatives that are going on in every country in the world at the present time.

Simply google scams involving elderly people and people pretending to be relatives.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Detailman said:


> ... One common situation is where elderly people get phoned (not always elderly) with someone pretending to be a grandson or younger relative and saying that they have been arrested (or a similar situation) for some particular reason and need money immediately forwarded to them by Western Union (or some other means) for bail money (or a lawyer, etc.) ...


That also occurs as an email scam. You get an email from a friend or relative that says they are traveling and need money because their wallet was stolen or some other mishap. It just means that their email address or computer has been hacked.


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, the email version of the scam is very common. 

As for the fear mongering articles and posts, some say it's best not to respond, as the more hits (the news source ?) gets, the more money they get. But I can't usually resist pointing out the truth. The systematic deceit regarding safe parts of Mexico costs jobs, and causes more Mexicans to go to USA to work. Those terrible articles are a horrible way to reward Mexico for co-operating on the "war on drugs".


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

dongringo said:


> Again, Texas warned against travel to Mexico
> "“Mexico strongly disagrees with the assessment made by Texan officials regarding travel to Mexico in general. As their number one trading partner and largest export market, Mexico believes Texas should be able to more objectively evaluate facts, providing nuance and context, and in doing so, dispel the notion that their motivation is a clear-cut political agenda.”
> 
> Read more here: Texas warns on Spring Break travel | Mexico Unmasked



I believe the warning in this particular instance is justified. I am from Texas and the warning is intended for kids going on Spring Break. Most students from Texas usually cross the border on foot or by vehicle to the border towns. As long as the Zetas are controlling most of the border towns, it is extremely dangerous to "go party" across the border. While Puerto Vallarta remains one of the safest beach destinations, unless you are from a cruise ship and go on a jungle tour in Nogalito, and so does Cancun, unless you are one of the unlucky ones that gets caught in the nightclub shooting crossfire, Acapulco virtually remains void of any NOB vacationers. I was there in December and it was eerie.
I guess my point is simple. While those of us that live in Mexico realize that many of the NOB media stories and posts are blown out of proportion, we should always keep our wits, observations and diligence concerning our personal security.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Once you have lived in Mexico for a while, you may appreciate our disgust at many of the consular warnings. We get all of them and they are almost always vague, exaggerated and designed to keep people from spending money outside of the USA. They instill unreasonable fear in travelers and are destroying Mexican tourism. It is so very sad to watch business after business fail for lack of tourist customers.



After living away from the "nanny state" for a while you learn to disregard a lot of that which you consider useless or just plain fear mongering.

For example I spent today driving to Guad via Cajititlan, Tlajomulco and Zapopan. My return route passed most of the intersections the US Consulate sent a warning out about being dangerous narco blockades. My friend and I saw nothing. NO burning vehicles, no gunfights, no blockades. And when we compared the timing of twitter reports of the sky falling, the embassy release of the warning and our journey we just scratched out heads.

Clearly something must have gone down in Guad, rumour is one of the Sinaloa Cartel bosses was shot but reading the embassy warning it sounded like world war 3.

We passed a very calm polite police blockade above Chapala Haciendas and that was it. So was it all hell breaking loose narco violence or someone being "Mother" and warning expat americans about every little rumour? Who knows. But as I said, I was there, I drove it and I saw nothing but blue skies and a perfect sunset.

Many thousands of people sitting at home NoB are going to see this warning and decide Guad is a hotbed of violence. :confused2:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Grizzy said:


> ...Clearly something must have gone down in Guad, rumour is one of the Sinaloa Cartel bosses was shot but reading the embassy warning it sounded like world war 3. ...


From the news media:
The government captured the #1 and #2 bosses of the Nueva Generación cartel about midday on Friday. Presumably in response, the cartel blocked 16 streets in various locations in and around Guadalajara and burned a lot of vehicles, 25 according to one account (El Informador), 45 according to another (El Milenio). Many of the burned vehicles were buses. The passengers were allowed to disembark first. The two nearest incidents to where I live were about 1 km away, one north of my house and one south. Reports are that two people died. I haven't seen a clear statement about who they were.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The Guadalajara TV news, at 11PM Friday night, gave the story a couple of minutes. The authorities paraded a large group of captured 'bad guys' before the cameras. We're glad they're off the streets.


----------



## theladygeorge (Aug 29, 2011)

Grizzy said:


> After living away from the "nanny state" for a while you learn to disregard a lot of that which you consider useless or just plain fear mongering.
> 
> For example I spent today driving to Guad via Cajititlan, Tlajomulco and Zapopan. My return route passed most of the intersections the US Consulate sent a warning out about being dangerous narco blockades. My friend and I saw nothing. NO burning vehicles, no gunfights, no blockades. And when we compared the timing of twitter reports of the sky falling, the embassy release of the warning and our journey we just scratched out heads.
> 
> ...


 
Dear Grizzy,
I live in the semi-country of Texas and these folks are talking about Arizona laws coming to TX. Scary people reactionary slaves to the media. Houston is 47% Latino fat chance that will pass.

Your love and passion for Mexico is wondeful, you see the glass half full and I appreciate your cantor. :clap2:

Backpacking Poet, JC Sullivan, recently attended the 2012 San Miguel Writers' Conference. She wrote the following poem.

Mexico: A Cautionary Tale

I was warned.
Repeatedly.
Warned.
So many times it lost its potency.
Warned.
By well-meaning friends
living in "safe" gated communities with armed guards
By acquaintances
who have never been here
By media reports
glamorizing and spreading alarm
Who have a different definition of danger. And of what
constitutes safety.

Stupid me!
I didn't listen
to any of it.

Adventurous, perhaps with a death wish,
I didn't look.

Worse.
I wasn't careful.

And…
In "dangerous" Mexico,
I was robbed.

Stupid, stupid me!

Yes, Mexico…
stole from me…
A smile.
At first.

And then,
they got bolder
and took…
A laugh.

and bolder still, they ran off with…
my poor self-image.

Which turned into a larger felony: They took …
time
to fill me with compliments!
Telling me
repeatedly
how wonderful it is…
to be a woman
of experience.
Who smiles.
Who laughs.
Repeatedly.

Time after time. Again and again.
Until
finally, I believed them.

As I was smiling and laughing, and actually trusting myself,
They had the nerve to go and pick-pocket my lingering self-doubts,
my well-nurtured insecurities including
my belief that "real beauty" was limited to youth…

While I was still reeling in shock,
from having been robbed,
and pick-pocketed
Mexicans took
the opportunity to kill my previous ideas of what constituted
"hospitality" ,
replacing it with a generosity
that
is frightening
to even try to emulate,
yet so, so fortunate to know.

See how really dangerous Mexico is?
And it got even worse!

I hadn't recovered from such brutal behavior, when
they committed another truly horrible,
almost unspeakable
crime.

They gave me hope and optimism.
Repeatedly.
About who I was.
About who I could be.
About who we could be together.

Amongst wrapping me in love and force-feeding me laughter and
compliments and
smothering me in generosity
and unfathomably fabulous hospitality,
I was rendered helpless.
Utterly
helpless.

Stupid, stupid, stupid me.

I did not cry for help
or
run away.
Mexico took complete advantage of my situation and committed the
biggest atrocity of all. Once again, they stole …
my heart –
and my soul.

Now I'm so scared -
deeply, utterly terrified -
that I cannot return the favor.

Never happier,
I steal away…
to wish
this kind of "danger" on everyone.

JC Sullivan is a poet and writer and also a member of the Travelers
Century Club for people who have been to more than 100 countries


----------



## hadnuf (Jun 27, 2009)

Similar things happen in the US, of course. My elderly parents in Oregon recently got a call from a frantic young lady posing as their grandaughter and saying she was in jail in Canada and needed money immediately. They were ready to send the money until we checked the whereabouts of the grandaughter (my niece) and learned she wasn't even in Canada.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Poem*



theladygeorge said:


> Dear Grizzy,
> I live in the semi-country of Texas and these folks are talking about Arizona laws coming to TX. Scary people reactionary slaves to the media. Houston is 47% Latino fat chance that will pass.
> 
> Your love and passion for Mexico is wondeful, you see the glass half full and I appreciate your cantor. :clap2:
> ...


I translated the poem for my wife to read; Maybe some will like to give a copy to their friends. Thanks for posting it.




Excursionismo Poeta, JC Sullivan, asistió recientemente el 2012 San Miguel Escritoras Conferencia. Ella escribió el poema siguiente. 

México: Historia Cuidadosamente:

Fui advertido. 
Varias veces. 
Advirtió.
Tantas veces que perdió su potencia. 
Advirtió.
Por amigos bienintencionados viven en condiciones de "seguro" las comunidades cercadas con guardias armados por conocidos a los que nunca han estado aquí los informes de los medios de difusión y exaltan alarma que tienen una definición diferente de peligro.

Y de lo que constituye seguridad.
Fui tonto!
Yo no escuchar nada de eso.
Aventurero, tal vez con un deseo de muerte, yo no miraba . 
Peor. 
Yo no estaba atento. 
Y… En "peligrosa" México, me robaron. 
Estúpido, estúpido! 
Sí, México… me robó… una sonrisa. 

En un primer momento. 
Y entonces, llegaron más audaces y tomó… UN reír, y aún más audaces, que huyó con… mi mala imagen de sí mismo. 

Que se ha convertido en el mayor crimen: tomaron … tiempo que me llenan de enhorabuena! 
Me decía repetidas veces cuán maravilloso es… para ser una mujer de experiencia. 
Que sonríe. 
Quien se ríe. 
Varias veces.
Una y otra vez.
Hasta que, finalmente, yo les creyó.

Como yo estaba sonriendo y riendo, y en realidad confiando en mí mismo, tenían el nervio para ir a buscar mi persistente de bolsillo dudar de sí mismas, mi bien alimentado inseguridades incluyendo mi convicción de que "belleza verdadera" estaba limitada a la juventud… 
Mientras yo estaba todavía no se recupera en estado de shock, de haber sido robado, y pick-embolsado Los mexicanos tuvieron la oportunidad de matar a mi anterior ideas de lo que constituye la " hospitalidad" , sustituyéndolo por la generosidad que es aterrador incluso para intentar emular, pero a la vez tan, tan buena suerte de conocer.

Vea cómo es verdaderamente peligroso es México? 
Y lo que es peor ahora! 
No me había recuperado de tal comportamiento brutal, cuando cometieron otro realmente horrible, casi crimen incalificable . 
Me dieron esperanza y optimismo. 
Varias veces. 
Acerca De quién era yo. 
Acerca de quién podría ser.
Acerca de quiénes podrían estar juntos. 
Entre el envasado me en el amor y la fuerza de la lactancia materna y la risa me saluda y me ahogo en generosidad y sobrepone fabulosa hospitalidad, yo estaba desamparado. Totalmente impotente .
Estúpido, estúpido, estúpido me.

Yo no grito de auxilio o huir. 
México tomó todo el provecho posible de mi situación y comprometido la mayor atrocidad de todos. 
Una vez más, les robaron … mi corazón y mi alma. 
Ahora estoy asustado - profundamente, totalmente aterrorizados - que no puedo devolver el favor. 
Nunca más feliz, ME robar… de este tipo de "peligro" en todo el mundo. 

JC Sullivan es un poeta y escritor, además de miembro del Club Siglo los viajeros para personas que han ido a más de 100 países.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes, the people in Texas often assume only those with a death wish would enter Mexico. When my wife planned her latest trip to Texas, our daughter was insistent she take a plane from DF to Brownsville, which would require my wife to wait several hours in the Brownsville airport until dau. got off work and could drive there.


When my wife told her, no, she was coming by bus, dau. was so upset she was not able to talk for a minute or more.

When my wife called me from Reynosa Thursday, I asked if there were any bullet holes in the bus. She giggled and told me, no. I said, "B-O-R-I-N-G!!!"

I am very street wise, to my own surprise, and do my best to avoid problems, but in the end I choose not to live in fear. My life is in Mexico, and I wish to be buried with my wife's ancestors when it is my time to die. It may sound strange, but I would rather die in Mexico than live in the USA.

When I retired in 1997, I hoped for one year in Mexico. I have had that one year fifteen times. The thought of dying does not frighten me. Life has been good these fifteen years. And, I am stronger and healthier than I was in 1997. So, chances are unless I am killed in a wreck or by gunfire, I may have a lot more good years.

That is my viewpoint. I could not recommend anyone move to Mexico that did not have a similar view. You should not live any place you are not willing to die and be buried, IMO.


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

Much of Mexico is safer than much of Texas. I've spent time in Yucatan state and in Texas. Yucatan state is safer. 

A man from one of the best parts of Houston (Memorial villages) was safe in his house in Merida, but 
tragically murdered by an intruder in his Houston house.


----------



## mm79 (Jul 28, 2010)

The fake-emergency scam is a popular tactic all over the place. The most common is straight-up email scam by a phisher who has gotten hold of email addresses (for instance by cracking an email account and digging in to find relatives' emails). They'll send out a note claiming to be Beloved Relative saying they are stranded in London or some other faraway place, and need immediate cash. I have received a number of these claiming to be from some of my many, many cousins.

Fake abductions I would imagine are a common scam in many places where real kidnappings are a known threat. Knowing that these goofs are out there and knowing how they operate is useful info, imho.


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

*US consular warnings*



RVGRINGO said:


> Once you have lived in Mexico for a while, you may appreciate our disgust at many of the consular warnings. We get all of them and they are almost always vague, exaggerated and designed to keep people from spending money outside of the USA. They instill unreasonable fear in travelers and are destroying Mexican tourism. It is so very sad to watch business after business fail for lack of tourist customers.


I don't think that's a fair way to treat Mexico for co-operating in the "War on Drugs". 
By the way, I found US consular warnings were over:confused2:ly cautious in Brazil and 
Argentina at times.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Once you have lived in Mexico for a while, you may appreciate our disgust at many of the consular warnings. We get all of them and they are almost always vague, exaggerated and designed to keep people from spending money outside of the USA. They instill unreasonable fear in travelers and are destroying Mexican tourism. It is so very sad to watch business after business fail for lack of tourist customers.


I would agree with the vague and exaggerated. I don't believe there is actually an agenda to "keep people from spending money outside of the USA". Even if there were it wouldn't make sense since most people fly on US carriers or book cruises with US cruise lines. Or stay in international hotels owned by US companies.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I would agree with the vague and exaggerated. I don't believe there is actually an agenda to "keep people from spending money outside of the USA". Even if there were it wouldn't make sense since most people fly on US carriers or book cruises with US cruise lines. Or stay in international hotels owned by US companies.


As much as I like a good conspiracy theory, I agree. In this case those citing "Buy American [Vacations]" are on the wrong track. MY questrion then is, "Why, other than to sell "newsapapers", is so much play given to these incidents in Mexico?" And are Norte Americanos so ill-informed as to think this is all of Mexico?"


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> .... And are Norte Americanos so ill-informed as to think this is all of Mexico?"


Unfortunately, I fear that is true of most US citizens  .


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

TundraGreen said:


> I would agree with the vague and exaggerated. I don't believe there is actually an agenda to "keep people from spending money outside of the USA". Even if there were it wouldn't make sense since most people fly on US carriers or book cruises with US cruise lines. Or stay in international hotels owned by US companies.


You can believe it! I was personally involved in one of those 'quiet programs' back in the 1960s. Such manipulation of your spending is not at all uncommon, and never has been. 
US carriers generally fly planes 'assembled' in the USA from components made in some 42 other countries.
US cruise lines don't sail US vessels or hire US crews. They're Panamanian, & others.
International Hotels? Check the ownership again. Lots of stock owned by Chinese, Arabs, and others. Staff is generally foreign, even in the USA, and often illegal. Lots of money laundering in that industry.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Unfortunately, I fear that is true of most US citizens  .


 
 On a humerous note I have attached a site that highlights the lack of basic knowledge among "some" Americans about Canada. Polar bears in Toronto??









This is no insult to this forum as I know that most of the expats on this forum are very knowledgeable and well travelled but that is the point we are discussing. Whereas we are are aware of the true situation in Mexico, many in Canada and the US are not.

But those on this site also appear to be well versed on other world scenarios. You are either concerned and aware of the global situation or you are not or perhaps sadly misinformed as to what is really going on and the reasons for it. Sadly there are many NOB, which includes Canada, that fall into this classification. I meet them constantly. Two groups - those that are informed and those that are not. If a person is not informed that is their problem - the factual information is always out there.

Read the post. It is by Rick Mercer, who is well known. You will get your laugh for the day.

Our ignorance of Canada is a real giggle up north / TV program exploits America's lack of knowledge


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is a good article.
Just yesterday, playing dominoes with Canadian friends included, we were discussing fast food. In deference to the US folks around the table, the Canadians referred to 'a place in Canada', assuming our ignorance. Their eyes brightened when I asked, "Are you referring to Tim Horton's?" "Yes, how did you know?", they replied with smiles.
So, if you don't know, here it is: Welcome to Tim Hortons
Few 'Americans' even know that the Americas are comprised of over 50 countries; a few are geographically larger than the USA. You can even drive to several and, with a ferry ride, to all of them. What a surprise!


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> That is a good article.
> Just yesterday, playing dominoes with Canadian friends included, we were discussing fast food. In deference to the US folks around the table, the Canadians referred to 'a place in Canada', assuming our ignorance. Their eyes brightened when I asked, "Are you referring to Tim Horton's?" "Yes, how did you know?", they replied with smiles.
> So, if you don't know, here it is: Welcome to Tim Hortons
> Few 'Americans' even know that the Americas are comprised of over 50 countries; a few are geographically larger than the USA. You can even drive to several and, with a ferry ride, to all of them. What a surprise!


There you go RVGringo!

Many rely on the experience of members of this forum to answer questions about Mexican living and problems and solutions in moving to Mexico. And happily receive such excellent advice and help.

When you have been on this site for a long time you realize that a number of forum participants have knowledge and experience far past simply Mexican living. If the posts sometimes stray to international situations or how things work in corporate America (or even other countries due to the multicultural background of forum posters) - the answers can also be found on this forum.

Nothing beats experience!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thank you, Detailman. I happen to be one of those strange people born in the USA but in a place further north than Toronto. Part of the family was actually Canadian, even First Nation on both sides of the border. Then there were the Loyalists in the mix. Later, in the 'lower 48' we discovered why another side of the family was never spoken of; found some in the Confederate cemeteries of Tulsa and some in MO. I guess we've always been dysfunctional folk, and here I am in Jalisco!


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

In fairness about the warning, Spring Breakers tend to indulge in behaviors here which really put them at risk for being crime victims. Buying and using drugs, hanging out in bars late at night, fooling with the women, that sort of thing. The average tourist who does none of the above is probably safer in Mexico than a lot of other places, but these stupid kids are crime statistics waiting to happen.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Mainecoons said:


> In fairness about the warning, Spring Breakers tend to indulge in behaviors here which really put them at risk for being crime victims. Buying and using drugs, hanging out in bars late at night, fooling with the women, that sort of thing. The average tourist who does none of the above is probably safer in Mexico than a lot of other places, but these stupid kids are crime statistics waiting to happen.


Yeah, especially in Padre Island, Texas!!!!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> ... I happen to be one of those strange people born in the USA but in a place further north than Toronto. ...


I happen to be one of those strange people born in the USA but in a place further north than British Columbia, Alberta, Saskatchewan, Manitoba, Ontario, Quebec, Labrador, and Newfoundland. i.e. Further north than all of Canada except Yukon and the Northwest Territories. Surprisingly, one of the reasons that Mexico appeals to me is that it feels like where I grew up. Not in climate certainly, Alaska and Mexico don't share much climate-wise, but in other ways. The old cars, the unpaved streets, the houses built with whatever the owner could find. But even more it is probably the sense of a people doing whatever it takes to get by in an environment where not everything is easy. A lot of Mexico reminds me of the US before everyone had too much of everything. And I guess I should stop before it starts to sound like a rant.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Mexicali/San Luis*



TundraGreen said:


> I happen to be one of those strange people born in the USA but in a place further north than British Columbia, Alberta, Saskatchewan, Manitoba, Ontario, Quebec, Labrador, and Newfoundland. i.e. Further north than all of Canada except Yukon and the Northwest Territories. Surprisingly, one of the reasons that Mexico appeals to me is that it feels like where I grew up. Not in climate certainly, Alaska and Mexico don't share much climate-wise, but in other ways. The old cars, the unpaved streets, the houses built with whatever the owner could find. But even more it is probably the sense of a people doing whatever it takes to get by in an environment where not everything is easy. A lot of Mexico reminds me of the US before everyone had too much of everything. And I guess I should stop before it starts to sound like a rant.


I can understand this. I was born on the prairies and it is as flat as flat can be and one day I decided I like Mexicali for another reason. That it also reminded me of the prairies. Flat, hot and windy. San Luis Potosi, the city, is also flat, dry and windy. I like it. The way I see things in Mexico, at times, makes me also feel I have stepped back in time. I like the horse drawn garbage carts in San Luis Potosi that are everywhere in my wife's parent's colonia. This reminds me of the horse drawn milk carts when I was young.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

"Back in time"- that is a good way to look at it. Our move to Mexico is to go back in time. In the USA, we could not find anywhere to do this - and still afford to live. Life has become too fast, too connected, and the privacy we once enjoyed is going away. Has anyone else (NOB) lately felt that time moves faster now than it used to? I want my old time back - when you could think and act - not just react. If I find that in Ajijic/Lake Chapala that will be worth it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

TundraGreen has me beat in 'further north', but when I was born, Alaska wasn't a state & wouldn't be for a long time; it was just a US Territory, somewhere beyond the jurisdiction of Sgt. Preston.
I was born in the 'lower 48', but still further north than Toronto.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> TundraGreen has me beat in 'further north', but when I was born, Alaska wasn't a state & wouldn't be for a long time; it was just a US Territory, somewhere beyond the jurisdiction of Sgt. Preston.
> I was born in the 'lower 48', but still further north than Toronto.


I was fourteen when it became a state. We had a huge bonfire in a park in the middle of Anchorage. And I sold thousands of newspapers with the headline in 3" type.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> I can understand this. I was born on the prairies and it is as flat as flat can be and one day I decided I like Mexicali for another reason. That it also reminded me of the prairies. Flat, hot and windy. San Luis Potosi, the city, is also flat, dry and windy. I like it. The way I see things in Mexico, at times, makes me also feel I have stepped back in time. I like the horse drawn garbage carts in San Luis Potosi that are everywhere in my wife's parent's colonia. This reminds me of the horse drawn milk carts when I was young.


I was born in upstate NY (yes, really!) but moved to MN when I was barely two.

Despite never having seen an ocean till I was in my 40's, I fell in love with green places at middling altitude.

I swear it's because of my ethnic background. My genes feel at home in that kind of climate--I'm half English, half Irish.

Of COURSE I'll be wearing green tomorrow!

Is corned beef available in MX?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Corned Beef in Mexico*



mickisue1 said:


> I was born in upstate NY (yes, really!) but moved to MN when I was barely two.
> 
> Despite never having seen an ocean till I was in my 40's, I fell in love with green places at middling altitude.
> 
> ...


Good that you feel at home there.

I looked for corned beef in the bag ready to boil a couple months ago in San Luis Potosi as my wife's niece asked if I would cook some. She had it when visiting in San Diego last summer. I did not make it to HEB which might have it, but the rest of the supermarkets did not [gave up]. I think you might be able to get a pastrami sandwich at Subway in SLP. It is called carne de res "pecho curado" in the markets. Right away in San Diego I will be getting one for $1.25/lb. on sale to boil. [flat cut not point cut]


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> "Back in time"- that is a good way to look at it. Our move to Mexico is to go back in time. In the USA, we could not find anywhere to do this - and still afford to live. Life has become too fast, too connected, and the privacy we once enjoyed is going away. Has anyone else (NOB) lately felt that time moves faster now than it used to? I want my old time back - when you could think and act - not just react. If I find that in Ajijic/Lake Chapala that will be worth it.


Time can certainly seem to go faster when life is hectic. Mexican life will "slow" things down a bit.

But time seeming to go faster is also as a result of your "old age" FHBoy. Sad!

Time is relative. To a 2 year old 1 year is 10% of his life experience. To a 50 year old 1 year is only 2% of his life experience. If someone was fortunate enough to reach 100 years of age 1 year would be only 1% of his lifetime. Therefore as yoiu age time seems to start going faster and the days just fly by.

You tell a five year old that he will be getting a new bike in two months and that seems to him to be forever. Two months? That long?

You get told that you are getting a new car in two months. Whoop de doo! Just around the corner.

Your age is showing FHBoy but then I am right with you. Where did that last month disappear?

Perhaps the only way to slow things down is to numb the senses?? FHBoy, could you please pass the tequila? No, no, the other bottle - the Don Julio. Thanks. Now what were we talking about?


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Detailman said:


> Time can certainly seem to go faster when life is hectic. Mexican life will "slow" things down a bit.
> 
> But time seeming to go faster is also as a result of your "old age" FHBoy. Sad!
> 
> ...


I think you meant 1 year is 50% to a 2 year old?

And where did last month go?

What about last year?

How come that little kid across the street is driving to college?

Wasn't it just last summer I was slowing down every time I got to the cul de sac, worried he'd dart out of his driveway on a big wheel?


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> I think you meant 1 year is 50% to a 2 year old?
> 
> And where did last month go?
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct about the calculation. That's another factor of old age.

Between the time I calculated the percentage in my head, which was correct, and the time it took me to type the sentence things got screwed up. Hello, I type slow so I lose my thought in the meantime.

It's not just where did the time go, it's also: what was I going to say?

True story. Not that long ago I told my wife to come into the living room because I had something extremely important to tell her. From the kitchen she called out that she would be there in a minute. In about 2 minutes she came into the living room and asked what was "extremely important?"

Sorry, can't remember. You were too slow. To this day I still have not remembered what I wanted to tell her. Thoughts are like time. Simply go too fast at this age.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Detailman said:


> You are absolutely correct about the calculation. That's another factor of old age.
> 
> Between the time I calculated the percentage in my head, which was correct, and the time it took me to type the sentence things got screwed up. Hello, I type slow so I lose my thought in the meantime.
> 
> ...


I know the solution for that! If you were sitting down when you thought of it, go sit down in the exact position where you were when you thought it. Our brains migrate south as we age.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> I know the solution for that! If you were sitting down when you thought of it, go sit down in the exact position where you were when you thought it. Our brains migrate south as we age.


Yes. Did you ever see the Bill Crosby skit where he highlighted that. He got up from the chair and went into the room for something and then forgot what the went in there for. Slowly walked back to his chair wondering, "what did I go in there for?" Just as soon as his butt hit the chair he stood back up and said: "I just remembered what it was!" Punchline: Forgotten thoughts hide in our butt!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Actually, no. But I did hear him, many times, tell that story.

My parents loved comedy albums, very big in the earlier days of LP records, and Bill Cosby's got a lot of play during Saturday morning cleaning when I was a kid.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Hijack alert*



mickisue1 said:


> Actually, no. But I did hear him, many times, tell that story.
> 
> My parents loved comedy albums, very big in the earlier days of LP records, and Bill Cosby's got a lot of play during Saturday morning cleaning when I was a kid.


Then mickisue, you are indeed young. I bought Bill Cosby's LPs when I was about 12 - 13, thereabouts from "I Started Out Life as a Child" thru and surpassing "Wonderfulness". Cosby, Alan Sherman, Tom Lehrer, Robert Klein, and in my older years - George Carlin, Laugh-In, and many many other comedy albums and TV shows (That Was The Week That Was- TW3) shaped my young warped sense of the world, in between the monthly issues of MAD Magazine (then National Lampoon in my teen years) - the whole collection(s) which my mother threw out.

Things like that formed our youth, gave us the cynicism to approach the world and say, "Why?" or "Why not?" as we emerged from the Eisenhower years. 

And people like ex-pats I suppose still carry that with them, when others say "why are you moving to Mexico?" The answer is, "Why not? What, me worry?"

Boy has this thread been hijacked!!! :focus:


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Actually, no. But I did hear him, many times, tell that story.
> 
> My parents loved comedy albums, very big in the earlier days of LP records, and Bill Cosby's got a lot of play during Saturday morning cleaning when I was a kid.


Actually, I think you are right. I heard that story so many times from Bill Cosby that I think I developed a crystal clear image in my mind of what was happening in the verbal story so that it became a skit, in my mind, as well as a story.

Many years have passed since I last heard it. Alas, my memory is not as crystal clear as the "story."


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Don't any of you remember Victor Borge, on 78s; or Brother Dave Gardiner? Now, that was real comedy before TV came along. But then, I'm an old curmudgeon. Cosby was good, but mostly 'silliness'.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Don't any of you remember Victor Borge, on 78s; or Brother Dave Gardiner? Now, that was real comedy before TV came along. But then, I'm an old curmudgeon. Cosby was good, but mostly 'silliness'.


As an amateur pianist myself, Borge yes - still cracks me up, Gardiner, nope. The only Gardiner I can remember was John Nance and I don't remember who he was.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Don't any of you remember Victor Borge, on 78s; or Brother Dave Gardiner? Now, that was real comedy before TV came along. But then, I'm an old curmudgeon. Cosby was good, but mostly 'silliness'.


We not only remember him but still watch him on reruns or specials that are broadcast on public television when they are fundraising.

Totally hilarious. One of the best. Of course he was Danish and they are sometimes referred to as the Bob Hopes of Europe. (My wife is Danish.)

There are a number of surveys that also show they are among the happiest people in the whole world. In fact, Oprah did a special on them and several other countries. She actually filmed in each country and went inside homes, etc. and interviewed people. They keep their life simple and family is first in their lives.

When Oprah was asking about working late they all asked in amazement: "Why would we do that? Four o'clock is time to go home and be with the family!"

Of course, Mexico is similar in family being so important and if something comes up with a second cousin needing a ride to the next town you can forget about your plumber arriving on Wednesday as promised for the past two weeks. (His second cousin came before your plumbing job and his "promise.")


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

Detailman said:


> We not only remember him but still watch him on reruns or specials that are broadcast on public television when they are fundraising.
> 
> Totally hilarious. One of the best. Of course he was Danish and they are sometimes referred to as the Bob Hopes of Europe. (My wife is Danish.)
> 
> ...


I didn't see much of Borge. The one I remember is a skit in which he added one to every number and when it was a word that did not seem to be a number, it could be hilarious. (example: before became befive. Tooth became threeth.)

As far as family coming first, I think that is one reason I have been accepted here. I have been woken at 3 am to take a boy who got stung by a scorpion to the hospital for anti-venom.

We had an old aunt and uncle in a village over the mountain. Any time the cousin called me, any time of night or day, I would happily drive him there and whatever else was needed to take care of them. If you are going to be part of the family, you must act like family members here act.

On the other hand, excessive generosity works against you.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

PieGrande said:


> I didn't see much of Borge.
> On the other hand, excessive generosity works against you.


Try and find the one on verbal punctuation-great, copied somewhat by Allan Sherman in his rendition of "Night and Day" by Cole Porter.

You see, PieG, what you mention is what I am looking for - a community where you can count on someone if you need it. In the US, I've been a plumber for my neighbor, did carpentry work, ran then to the airport and in the past, in another community we had our neighbor lady stay with our kids at 2:00 am when my wife had to take me to the hospital. 

But these have become the exception - & not to excess - I will go out of my way to help knowing that others do the same.

That is a community!!


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

Community. Yes!! That is what I am part of.

No, perhaps not. In Mexico, the family is the first line of defense.

A couple weeks ago there was a Confirmation party for a couple young nieces. They gave me a plate of barbacoa, and I was apparently the only idiot who didn't know goat fat is nasty, nasty stuff. It tasted so good!

A few hours later, my b.p. usually 110/66 was 170/100 and bouncing all over the place. I called the cousin, he drove his pickup down, took me to the government hospital and waited for over an hour while they fixed me up. His wife and mine had been to the Feria and they walked across town to wait for me, too.

So, yes, when I need it, they are there. I just usually don't need anything that is not normally paid work here.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yum! Birria! Here it is almost time for lunch and the nearest good birria is in Jocotopec!
Anyway, we old curmudgeony expats do make up a self supportive group and do jump, or hobble in to help each other; even at the 'final exit'. It is much better than even the closest neighbors in past experience 'up north'. We're only a phone call away; if the other one can still hear.


----------

